# canadian championship format - field or not field?



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I didn't want to hijack the unofficial Canadian Championship thread so I'm starting a new one.

I read Ed post that only 38 guys are shooting the field this year. Is the field really an event that should continue to be shot at the Canadian Championship?

I think that a new format should be propose to the FCA, something that fit in a 5 days! Why not doing it like the NAA, 2 FITAs (Monday to Thrusday) and Friday elimination round? 

Easier for the organizer at every points!

Like Claude said, with 3 weeks a year, 2 weeks for archery is hard to manage with a family.

My 2¢


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*why not only 2 days.*

my 2 cents

why not have the Fita over 2 days on a weekend.. only the die hards take a week off.. 

if the spring classic were a week, only 2 people would go..

G


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Pierre, I said after the Nationals:wink:

I would hate to see the Field portion go like I said before, its my favorite format. I think instead of eliminating it we should make it mandatory. Make the winner of the Nationals, a combination FITA/Field, add both scores and the winner is the one with the highest score. 

The timeline could go this way: Use the first weekend of August which is a long weekend for most of us anyway. Do a 2 X 12 Field on Saturday, A full FITA on Sunday and the FCA Open on Monday. Most would require 2 days of vacation at most instead of 7 to 8 at the present.

If Field was to be eliminated, then do a full FITA on Saturday and another Full one on Sunday followed by the FCA Open on Monday.

I never understood why we do a Full FITA over 2 days anyway. Aren't most FITA shot over one day the rest of the year? As far as Official practice, who needs a full day to do that? 45 minutes before the shoot for practice, 15 minutes to change targets and Bobs your uncle:tongue:

Cheers,


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

How about the good old days, when Sunday was official practice, and then we shot a Field round on Monday, a Hunter round on Tuesday, had the Wednesday off for the AGM and novelty rounds, then a FITA on Thursday and a CDN 1200 on Friday. 

Women and kids shot the target rounds first and the field rounds after.

The National Champion was the one who had the high score on all 4 rounds. 504 arrows for score (the field rounds were 30 targets x 4 arrows).

But there's no way people would go back to having to shoot that many arrows these days. Too lazy.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Stash said:


> How about the good old days, when Sunday was official practice, and then we shot a Field round on Monday, a Hunter round on Tuesday, had the Wednesday off for the AGM and novelty rounds, then a FITA on Thursday and a CDN 1200 on Friday.
> 
> Women and kids shot the target rounds first and the field rounds after.
> 
> ...


You got that right. We keep going the way we are an in ten years it'll all be shot indoors from recliners!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I dont think the field event is relevent any longer to Canadian Archery. There are virtuallu no clubs running shoots outside the nationals, and very few of our archers actually care enough about it to shoot it. The cost of running the field event makes it a total loss, and a burden to organising committees. Add that to the fact it makes our nationals 9 days long, and there is no question things need to change. Here are some notes on the field championships here in Winnipeg:
Cost of Target faces:$500
Cost of 5 judges for 3 days=$1500
Cost to setup course(fuel, marking, etc)=$300
Total Cost=$2300
(note:this is an estimate based on rough costs.)
Revenue from Entry fees(with 39 competitors)-$800
Sales of lunch, drinks, etc-$300
Total revenue=$1100
Total cost of holding FCA field nationals=$1200
these costs do no include the cost of butts, the massive amount of volunteer hours, etc etc.
If we were to hold this event and break even, we would need 115 competitors...too break even...too make any real money at it, you would need 200+
btw, only 2 divisions had more archers than medals. In most divisions, there were only gold, and some silver awarded. I think it was 29 medals for 39 competitors.

It is time for the field nationals to either go away, or be run seperate from the Target Nationals. The present format only serves to keep our archers at home, and make it hard for organisers to find enough volunteers for the events. I will be distributing a survey here in Winnipeg, as well as asking for input from the members regarding a new format for nationals. While there is no saying the format will change, I am going to work towards it. The format I am personnally in favour of is the following:

Friday-Official Practise 3:00-7:00
Saturday-FITA 1440
Sunday-FITA 720 followed by Fred Usher Cup
Monday-FCA Open
(If field remains apart of the event)
Tuesday-Field
Wednesday-Field

The above format would be easier for archers, as thouse shooting only the FITA portion would only miss one day at work(if held on Aug long weekend). it woul dbe good for organsiers as it reduces the number of days, reduces the cost fo officials, etc. It allows for virtually the same number of arrows, and take way less time. 
It is great to see discussion on this topic!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

We had the same problem at our Provincials, we seperated them out and got more clubs bidding for events, this requiered more weekends but it works good, each venue gets the format they want to shoot and can be changed to suit changing times ie our Target champs used to be 2X144 now it is 1 fita and a 900 round. Our Field is the IFAA version since nobody here shoots fita field anyway.

If there was a field nationals our club could easily host it but not with a target champs with it as well 5 judges for field is rediculous.


----------



## archeryguyca (May 30, 2005)

*Format cdn champs*

I am here serving at the Technical Delegate to these Canadian Championships, before this thread goes to far, I want to clarify the expected format, which was not followed this year. The suggested is:
Day 1 Field
Day 2 Field/Official Target Practice
Day 3/4/5/6/FITAs FU cup one of these evenings
Day 7 FCA Open
We started shooting FITAs over 2 days because the archers demanded it as most everywhere else in the world shoots them over 2 days, this also gives the archers some time off during the day.

I'm not going to pass an opinion, but am interested in the debate 

Good job the Winnipeg crew!

Al Wills


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

just a dumb question from some one who has never shot field. by the pictures that I've seen isn't field closer to 3d than the target championships? even if a new job wasn't preventing from participating in this years nationals, I probably wouldn't have attended the fields any way.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

first off, Ed, Rick and the rest of the crew did a great job on the field course. Me I would rather shoot the field than the 3d's any day, but in Mb that just is not going to happen. But I have to agree with Ed, it is not cost effective to run with only 38-50 people.

Course it was nice talk to some people I have not seen in awhile.( good I feel old now)


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> I dont think the field event is relevent any longer to Canadian Archery. There are virtuallu no clubs running shoots outside the nationals, and very few of our archers actually care enough about it to shoot it.


Is that the cause or the effect?

My memory may be faulty, but I seem to recall the decline of field archery in Canada beginning sometime AFTER the FCA "demoted" field archery to a secondary role. Canada had a better record internationally in field than it did in target, but we stopped sending teams to international field championships, funding reasons primarily. No $$$ if it wasn't the Olympics.

Oh well, we'll never know and I guess it's irrelevant anyways. Things are the way they are.


----------



## Old Hoyt (Jul 28, 2005)

I agree with Stan's earlier posting about the way it used to be - national champion based on aggregate total.

I believe there are several reasons for the demise of Field Archery in this country, including the popularity of 3D. In Europe, Field is still HUGE, wheras 3D over there isn't. In this province we can barely get shooters out for FITA, let alone Field, although it is still part of the Provincials. 3D continues to be the big draw.

Maybe the FCA should look at combinig the Field & 3D Championships. That way the target oriented (mainly recurve) could shoot the Field, while the hunters shoot the 3D. With the numbers we've been having, the ambitious could get both rounds in.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Stash said:


> Is that the cause or the effect?
> 
> My memory may be faulty, but I seem to recall the decline of field archery in Canada beginning sometime AFTER the FCA "demoted" field archery to a secondary role. Canada had a better record internationally in field than it did in target, but we stopped sending teams to international field championships, funding reasons primarily. No $$$ if it wasn't the Olympics.
> 
> Oh well, we'll never know and I guess it's irrelevant anyways. Things are the way they are.



Stan,
You and I both know that all forms of field archery have fallen off in North America since those days...and we both know the primary cause is 3-D. Plain and simple. the people who used to love field, now shoot 3-D...
It isnt the fault of the FCA that there is only 3-5 active permanent FITA Field ranges in Canada. It isnt the fault of the FCA that FITA field is dead and barried in the US,...I suppose thats the NAAs fault? Or is it the fault of the club? The clubs who no longer run field events...the clubs that dont maintain their field ranges..the clubs that registered less than a dozen FITA field events in all of Canada last year(and those were all provincial championships)...the members of those clubs who decided that maintaining the cousreses and doing the work wasnt worth wihle for the 6 guys who showed up and then compalined about the $15 entry fee...
If the field proponents want field to grow, forget the nationals...you need to run events at your club...you need to show up when other clubs have events...you need to stop waiting for "they" to rebuild field archery, and do it yourself. I tihnk it is hilarious that we have people who are sitting at home while the nationals are on commenting that the format isnt an issue...then why are you at home and not here? Is it the cost of 10 nights hotel/travel...is it getting 10 days off work?....why are you not here?...I bet your answer is similar to the rest of the 10,000 FCA members who didnt show up...and a responcible organsation would look at the situation, and eliminate as many hurdles as possible in order to get as many people as possible to show up. We know this means a shorter championship, we know this means having a popular format...we know that something must be done differently.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I dont want people to tihnk I dont like Field...I really enjoy it, and wish it were more popular...but the simple fact is it isnt, and probably wont be. The ideal situation would be a Canadian Field Championship that is able to sustain itself on its own. A Canadian Field Championsip that people were excited about. This year, we have 150+ archers registered for Nationals..only 39 chose to shoot field...and of them, I doubt 5 would care if the field event werent on. If people really wanted the event...they would show up for it wouldnt they?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

All I will say is this, I have a choice of how to use my holidays. No offense, but sitting around with a bunch of archers for 10 days isn't high on the list. Give me a weekend or 4 days max that's it. The only time I've ever been to target Nationals, I shot field only, it was all the time I had and field was the only thing I wanted to shoot. Comparing Field to 3D is kind of confusing, I think about the only similarity between the 2 is the bow  and the field. Field is far more technical in nature and most 3D'ers would benefit in shooting it more often as practice for 3D. X's is right about the lack of facilities, I don't live close to a field course, it's 3 hours for me in Alberta and I'm pretty sure they don't have the faces on the butts all summer. (BTW, I know of 5 places that have field courses in Alberta, but are they all permanent?) (Sherwood Park, Calgary Archers, Lethbridge, Lac La Biche & Dragon Flight Archery) Maybe someone could answer that too?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree with Russ. For the most part anybody with relatively limited vacation (not me, I get the whole summer) isn't going to want to spend an entire week of it shooting. My wife loves to shoot but she's got limited vacation and I KNOW that she wouldn't spend a week of it at one event.

If it were a weekend plus 2 days, then I'm betting more people would be interested.


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Xs24-7 said:


> I dont want people to tihnk I dont like Field...I really enjoy it, and wish it were more popular...but the simple fact is it isnt, and probably wont be. The ideal situation would be a Canadian Field Championship that is able to sustain itself on its own. A Canadian Field Championsip that people were excited about. This year, we have 150+ archers registered for Nationals..only 39 chose to shoot field...and of them, I doubt 5 would care if the field event werent on. If people really wanted the event...they would show up for it wouldnt they?




Field?

Could the reason Field archery is not more popular in Canada be because there are only 5 Field coarses in the entire country, 4 of which are in Ontario! Or could it be that Field isn’t more popular because most people shy away from it because of lack of understanding of the rules and lack of venues that actually have a coarse. So even if you want to try it you can’t anyway!

Personally I prefer Field over all the archery disciplines I have shot over the years! It is very challenging and interesting to say the least. You shoot 112 arrows a day over diverse terrain and don’t have to judge distance, just make educated shots. Internationally Field is quite popular, especially in Europe as well as the States.

People who haven’t tried Field should, maybe they would like it or maybe it would just intimidate them, who knows. However there is more to archery than just 3D and FITA and if you want to find out, shoot some Field and you will also see.

Just some of my thoughts!

Dietmar Trillus


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I agree 100% Dietmar, Field is a great round. I wish that more people found it worth their while. Perhaps if it was run as a seperate event, held on its own there wouldnt be an issue. but at present, holding a combined FITA, and field nationals is a huge burden on archers(there is a limited pool who are willing to give up that much time off)...organising committees(with the limited facilities in Canada, the prolonged time off for volunteers, the added costs/losses, etc)
I would bet that if field were held sperate from target, and held in a venue in areas that support field(Southen Ontario, etc) that it owuld do ok, and perhaps grow with time. But so long as it is held alongside the Target Championsips it neither event will never be what it could be.
(btw...the new 6 ring scoring is awesome...it turns the FITA round into a real intersting round where you can shoot really well and make up ppoints, or miss a lot of 6s and drop back...I didnt here one cmoplaint about it the whole weekend, most liked it...it was a great move by FITA)


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I agree as well. Field is awesome. I think we could host a few more locally now that we have better butts. I don't have an opinion about seperating the events. i think if we seperate it, it may just become a glorified provincial championships for somebody. Not many will travel for them. If you keep them together with the current format......still...same results. Its a tough choice. Whatever happens i would love to see Field stay a part of Canadian Archery.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Foghorn said:


> Field?
> 
> Could the reason Field archery is not more popular in Canada be because there are only 5 Field coarses in the entire country, 4 of which are in Ontario! Or could it be that Field isn’t more popular because most people shy away from it because of lack of understanding of the rules and lack of venues that actually have a coarse. So even if you want to try it you can’t anyway!
> 
> ...



I agree with you Dietmar, field definitively show who is the best overall archer!

But concerning the building of an event like the canadian championship, I also agree with Ed! In Québec, it is hard just to have a 90m range to shoot target. Having a field range is even harder.

Volunteers have their limits. For a so little number of archers showing up, I think the FCA should have to reconsider the format. Is the field should go away or not, should the event be run on 4 days or longer? 

7 days event is way too long for everybody, only considering cost and vacation time.

Numbers talk, what Ed wrote give a good idea where to cut in term of pure management! 

No volunteers, no events!!! 

May be a lighter format would also interest archers from outside the country like before?


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Just to add to the number of field courses across the country, Nova Scotia had only one course for many years at Scotian Bowman and now the Osprey club in Shad bay has one as well and is one of the best permanent field I've seen. So add 2 more courses to the ones in Ontario and Alberta.

The Osprey club has been running a Field league this year and some people who had never shot field before started to come out. It may only be 1/2 dozen but its 1/2 dozen more then we had before.

I believe that Trevor Furlotte in NB plans on putting it a permanent course at his club soon as well.

So I wouldn't give up on field yet. Besides as far as locations, any club that holds 3D has the land to built a 12 target course.

On the other side, its hard to argue with the numbers Ed put up. But knowing how much money can be made over the whole week with FITA, I don't think anyone will loose money over it. Kind of FITA 1440 subsidizing Field:tongue: 

Cheers,


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

just an FYI...

http://www.dragonflightarchery.com/fieldcourse.htm

This one is definitely permanent, the other 4 I mentioned I have no idea. Still too far for me to use on a regular basis though.


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

*To Field or not to Field?*

I have personally introduced several people to the game and they all love it. I guess that is why the numbers are SLOWLY growing in Ontario. I believe there was a total of 50 (in and around) shooters at our last Provincial Field Championships and we might see the same numbers this year if all goes well. This is also in spit of a popular 3D tournament being held on the same weekend. I guess we will see next weekend in Peterbourgh. Don't forget that Ontario is mainly a 3D Province!

I just got back from Yankton, South Dakota which held the NFAA National Field Championships. Apparently they had about 390 shooters attend this event! Not bad for a dying sport. It will be in PA next year and I am sure there will be many more attend because of its location. Eastern USA is renowned for their field archery or should I say all archery.

I have one suggestion. Don’t give up on field archery quite yet! Maybe we have to restructure the Nationals slightly to accommodate this discipline of archery, but definitely do not scrap it because it isn’t the flavour of the month. Field is making a come back, you know that full circle thing.

And yes Ed, I think the new 6 ring is going to make things very interesting. I really wish I could have shot it this year, maybe next.

Dietmar Trillus


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Like any other form of archery, if it is not supported on a local level, then it is not going to do well at any other level in the country.

A good number of folks have responded here on how they enjoy Field, possibly more than any other form of archery. What is needed (and I know it is being done in some regard) is for those of us that enjoy field, to foster it. Make the effort to take along a buddy or two to your next round. Push a few that used to shoot it, into trying it again. Garner up the support, and volunteers needed, to install a range at your local club. As Pierre said, anywhere a 3D course can be put in, a half field range can be installed.

From a club's perspective, field is a great deal. The operating cost of a field course, versus a 3D course is relatively small, only a fraction of the cost. And the manpower required to maintain a field course, for permanent use and tournament play, is far less taxing on a clubs volunteers than 3D. 

But, if those of us who enjoy it, don't make the effort to nuture it....... 

It may be a slow process, but I'm willing to bet with a reasonable level of countinued support, field could easily gain mainstream popularity again.

As for the inclusion of the round at the outdoor target championships. My personal thought is that the Fita rounds be conducted over two days, not four, and that the remainder of the week be allocated to field and practice.

Cheers


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Agree with Dietmar that it's unfortunate the the Fields in Peterborough conflict with the Running Bear in North Bay. It was a tough call for Jo and me because North Bay is actually closer, and it's supposed to be a GREAT shoot...

I'm guessing that if they didn't coincide we'd get at least a dozen extra coming to the fields, and just about everybody that tries field in general likes it.

I think that it's important that if you're running a field shoot that you should go out of your way to group n00bs with people that not only know how to shoot field, but ALSO people that are outgoing and fun to be with - if you're coming from a 3D environment and shooting 112 arrows of field for the first time (or the first time in a long time), the worst thing that could happen is to be stuck in a grouping with people that are either too serious or just plain not fun.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

hoody123 said:


> the worst thing that could happen is to be stuck in a grouping with people that are either too serious or just plain not fun.


That just sucks no matter the discipline. My self I've been pretty lucky with all of my archery introductions. My first Field was with Pirnaks & Friesen's @ SPAC for Alberta Provincials. The 2nd was in Deslisle with a youth archer from NB by the name of Racheal Brown who's dad had sent hay out west that year (thanks) and Ashley Gairdner. There was also a guy from Quebec that was a machinist and I can't for the life of me remember his name (sorry) I had fun with all of them and would think I was probably the stick in the mud of the bunch 

So the problem isn't the people so much as it is the exposure and availability of facilities for field.

For me to consider target Nationals again I think it's going to take condensing the format. Alberta runs a full Fita & a field round in 2 days, so why can't the FCA come up with a workable 4 day format that's all inclusive? We DON'T HAVE to be like everyone else "just because" in fact we should be doing things to make this work for more people.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> Like any other form of archery, if it is not supported on a local level, then it is not going to do well at any other level in the country.
> 
> A good number of folks have responded here on how they enjoy Field, possibly more than any other form of archery. What is needed (and I know it is being done in some regard) is for those of us that enjoy field, to foster it. Make the effort to take along a buddy or two to your next round. Push a few that used to shoot it, into trying it again. Garner up the support, and volunteers needed, to install a range at your local club. As Pierre said, anywhere a 3D course can be put in, a half field range can be installed.
> 
> ...


I hate to be the naysayer and ne'er do well here, but. I'd love field to make a resurgence up here. I see the rising costs of gas, coupled with the remoteness of Field courses as a significant detriment to it's return to popularity. Also It is really easy to get an archer to try field and become a convert but the larger picture outlook requires us to bring more people into the sport itself. We can convert em into Field fanatics later:wink: To that end the FITA venue is the easiest to setup and maintain and becomes our best chance at drawing new blood into the sport. You can stick a FITA range in the middle of a metropolitan area, not so easy with a Field course:


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

russ said:


> just an FYI...
> 
> http://www.dragonflightarchery.com/fieldcourse.htm
> 
> This one is definitely permanent, the other 4 I mentioned I have no idea. Still too far for me to use on a regular basis though.


That is a wicked course! I think i was the first one to shoot it beisdes, besides the owner. Field is awesome, if there were more around i woul DEFENITLY shoot them! Still prefer the challenge of 3d personally but field is my econd choice for sure!

I shoot the one here at the Calgary Archers Club all the time, great practice and fun to challenge yourself to better your personal high score!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hutnicks said:


> I hate to be the naysayer and ne'er do well here, but. I'd love field to make a resurgence up here. I see the rising costs of gas, coupled with the remoteness of Field courses as a significant detriment to it's return to popularity. Also It is really easy to get an archer to try field and become a convert but the larger picture outlook requires us to bring more people into the sport itself. We can convert em into Field fanatics later:wink: To that end the FITA venue is the easiest to setup and maintain and becomes our best chance at drawing new blood into the sport. You can stick a FITA range in the middle of a metropolitan area, not so easy with a Field course:


Hutty, I agree that FITA is more easily setup, but you know what? I find it one of the more boring disciplines of archery. 

Yes, I enjoy watching top archers shoot FITA, and yes I enjoy shooting it to an extent - but it's just not as enjoyable as incorporating the walk of field and or 3D as well as the variety of targets that are seen throughout the course.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

hoody123 said:


> Hutty, I agree that FITA is more easily setup, but you know what? I find it one of the more boring disciplines of archery.
> 
> Yes, I enjoy watching top archers shoot FITA, and yes I enjoy shooting it to an extent - but it's just not as enjoyable as incorporating the walk of field and or 3D as well as the variety of targets that are seen throughout the course.


I agree...FITA is cool once in a while, for a change... but I'd shoot field anyday of the week before a FITA round.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

hoody123 said:


> Hutty, I agree that FITA is more easily setup, but you know what? I find it one of the more boring disciplines of archery.
> 
> Yes, I enjoy watching top archers shoot FITA, and yes I enjoy shooting it to an extent - but it's just not as enjoyable as incorporating the walk of field and or 3D as well as the variety of targets that are seen throughout the course.


I'll agree Field is more of an experience (never admit to 3D though) but as I said just getting the space for a Field range can be a monumental hurdle thesedays and they are getting farther and farther away from population centres. 

Always give me a chuckle when folks call FITA boring, but will spend endless hours on a 20 yard indoor range


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hutnicks said:


> I'll agree Field is more of an experience (never admit to 3D though) but as I said just getting the space for a Field range can be a monumental hurdle thesedays and they are getting farther and farther away from population centres.
> 
> Always give me a chuckle when folks call FITA boring, but will spend endless hours on a 20 yard indoor range


Only reason that I'd spend time on a 20 yard indoor range was because it was too cold outside (or rainy or whatever) to shoot outside - OR because that's what everyone else is doing and I want to play along.


----------



## GregD (Feb 2, 2003)

*A Perspective on Field at the Championships*

Historically, the Field portion of the Canadian Championships has been pretty well attended. Here are Field participation numbers:

2002 (Delisle SK) 71
2003 (Victoria BC) 98
2004 (Caledon ON) 83
2005 St. John NB) 93
2006 (Sherbrooke QC) 97
2007 (Caledon ON) 75

With the excetion of this year,where I am told there are 38 registrants, there have been at least twice as many people as this year. 
What accounts for this? (I doubt it is just mosquitos). Ever since the FCA adopted the current suggested Nationals format, attendance has been good. The suggested format, outlined below was not followed this year (because of field availablilty I believe):
Saturday - Travel day
Sunday and Monday- Field
Tuesday - Friday - FITAs
Saturday - FCA Open
Sunday - Travel day.

This suggested format was adopted by the FCA for three main reasons. First it requires only 5 days off work for most people and allows a whole day for travel arrangements at each end. Second, it leaves half days free for people to explore the area (Many people travel from far away to attend Nationals and they like some time to explore and enjoy their holiday). Third the half-day FITAs follow international protocol and may allow the posting of better scores.

(The last time Winnipeg hosted the Nationals - in 2001, that format had not been developed and the attendance at Field was 50).

The trouble with trying to compress the Nationals is that it will inevitably result in poor Field attendance and the demise of the Field Championships. The reason for this is that once Field shooting days fall on weekdays, there will be a tendency for people not to take those days off work. They will just shoot FITA. Much of the reason that we have seen pretty high attendance numbers for the Field Championships under the suggested format above is that it does not require any extra days off work to attend them. If you are going to shoot FITA on Tuesday-Thursday, you pretty much have to travel on Monday anyway so you might as well travel on Saturday and catch Field.

As far as the suggestion of shortening the Nationals and using a long weekend goes, the problems are (1) Organizing Committees need flexibility in trying to arrange facilities and (2) the Nationals are usually timed around certain other international events to avoid as many conflicts as possible. Insisting that they be held, e.g. over the August long weekend would remove this flexibility.

The bottom line, I believe is that moving away from the above suggested format which has worked pretty well for years, will kill the Field Championships. Many of the posts here suggest that Field is enjoyed by a lot of archers and I would hate to see it go personally.

The only change to the format that I might be tempted to recommend would be to substitute a FITA 70m round (72 arrows at 70m, a popular international round and one now used in the FCA ranking system) for one of the FITAs. This would remove one day and add variety to the Championships. The Target Championship would be decided on the aggregate FITA and 70m scores. As far as the schedule goes, I would suggest that the front end stay the same and the FCA Open then would fall on the Friday, leaving people the second weekend to stay in the area and vacation or travel home. A shift from the front end is also possible, starting the Field shooting on Monday instead of Sunday, but I think this would reduce the numbers in Field as people would be faced with choosing between a day two of work and shooting Field (which as I said earlier may account for the poor attendance this year).


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*$$$$$*

Well as a business prop field seems to run in the red .... Is it not so that in 3-d they have even taken the attitude not enough players in a division it will be dropped from the format and we are only talking about 3 5 dollar metals ....this shows funding is tough to get and effort is minimal ... As a previous 3-d tournament director of a club we would get 150 or so shooters on a good day ... then the fita divison would hold a tournament aqnd want the butts rebuilt for a cost of 1200 dollars and 3 fita members of the club would show up to help yet 10 3-d members where there... and at our 3-d shoot not one fita guy would show the fits cost 400 to run for the day and generate a revenue of 100 dollars so the total for 4 people to shoot was 1200 polus 300 for a loss to the club of 1500 for the fita tournament...WHATS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE... THE FIELDS IS OBVIOUSLY IN THE SAME BOAT... my SOLUTION IS AS OUR CITY RUNS ITSELF BEFORE AMALGAMATION PAY AS YOU GO ... not enough interest or is a burden financially then its gone.... this is the way of the future SORRY BUT TRUE.....I feel for the field archers as we don`t have a field course here in OTTAWA ... Also population has alot to do with it as well ...just my 2 cents worth , but it has to be supported or cancel it or run it as a seperate venue and if in the red well you know what happens....


----------

